
ISinglePayer iPhone App Censored by Apple - tvon
http://lambdajive.wordpress.com/2009/09/26/isinglepayer-iphone-app-censored-by-apple/
======
camccann
For weeks now, technology sites on the web have been filled with wailing and
gnashing of teeth about Apple's inconsistent, ill-defined, arbitrary,
bordering-on-schizophrenic process for approving/rejecting iPhone apps. What
makes you think they have their act sufficiently together to make a deliberate
politically-motivated rejection?

Sorry, but I'm not buying the "censorship" angle.

Extra credit: Look up the statistics on which party has received more
donations from Apple employees in general and Steve Jobs in particular.

~~~
jsz0
I agree. I wouldn't be surprised if this was just a clever PR stunt by the
developer.

